# Why does this happen to my pudding?



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

Whenever I cook pudding, or even buy it (like Kosi Shack) it gets completly WATERY boyond repair after a few days in my fridge. Actually, if I buy indiciusal serving ones its fine, but the ones where I buy a big bulk pudding and take the plastic thing under the lid off it gets watery. I don't know if that has something to do with it. Does anyone know why this happens to my pudding/how I can keep it thick?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jun 8, 2006)

If I put plastic wrap on my pudding and then in the fridge it gets watery on top too. I cured this by eating it all. Sorry can't help ya but I'm sure someone here will be able to.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> If I put plastic wrap on my pudding and then in the fridge it gets watery on top too. I cured this by eating it all. Sorry can't help ya but I'm sure someone here will be able to.


 LOL, thats a good plan. I don't know if eating six servings of pudding in one day is exactly healthy...


----------



## pdswife (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey.. it's pudding
who cares about health??


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Hey.. it's pudding
> who cares about health??


 True, true. And I have eaten an entire packet of Jell-O instant pudding before... dry.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 8, 2006)

Dry?  lol...  ok, I'll admit it.. I've might have had a bite or three of dry hot chocolate.  I also like it sprinkled over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Dry?  lol...  ok, I'll admit it.. I've might have had a bite or three of dry hot chocolate.  I also like it sprinkled over vanilla ice cream.


 This is way off-topic, but I've only like geletin one way: dry. I like how its so sour that I'm both enjoying it and yet forcing my mouth to accept it. I also used to put huge amounts of Swiss Miss, which your supposed to mix with water, into my milk only because it wouldn't mix will and I could drink huge powdered lumps off the top and a few that sunk to the bottom. It is soooo much better than actual Hot Cocoa.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

But seriously, does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## luvtobake106 (Jul 3, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> If I put plastic wrap on my pudding and then in the fridge it gets watery on top too. I cured this by eating it all. Sorry can't help ya but I'm sure someone here will be able to.


yum sound good 2 me


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Whenever I cook pudding, or even buy it (like Kosi Shack) it gets completely WATERY boyond repair after a few days in my fridge. Actually, if I buy indiciusal serving ones its fine, but the ones where I buy a big bulk pudding and take the plastic thing under the lid off it gets watery. I don't know if that has something to do with it. Does anyone know why this happens to my pudding/how I can keep it thick?


 
I don't think there's much you can do about it.  If you dish out some of the pudding and put the rest back into the fridge, liquid from the pudding will seep out of the pudding and collect in a low spot.

Pudding is a custard and when you stick the spoon into the custard, you are disturbing the cells of the custard and causing them to release liquid.  the same will happen to a large container of yogurt.  Just pour off the liquid (don't try to mix it back in) and eat the rest.


----------

